
Google Grants: In-kind advertising for non-profits - da5e
http://www.google.com/grants/
======
andyl
I signed up for Google Grants for my non-profit, and was accepted into the
program. My experience with Google Grants has been horrible. They made us jump
thru hoops, filling out form after form. Then they rejected our campaign, and
wouldn't explain why. People will not take calls, will not answer questions.
For me, Google Grants has been a total waste of time.

